

10 Minute Mail - disposable emails - dgudkov
http://10minutemail.com/10MinuteMail/

======
barrybhunter
These services claim themselves to be a spam fighting tool. Ironically, they
facilitate another time of spam. Forum and Comment spam.

I'm definitely tracking a rise in the number of these types of services, used
for posting comment spam - and signing up to post on forums.

(I've even seen normal email spam - 'appear' to come from disposable email
addresses. There are so many services around - easy to find ones that don't
setup SPF etc)

~~~
modoc
_creator of 10MinuteMail here_

I know many services, including mine, do have anti-abuse features (rate
limiting address allocation, other pattern detection and blocking mechanism),
however you can't always tell a legitimate user from an abusive user. For what
it's worth 10MinuteMail gives out millions of addresses for each time I hear
about anyone posting spam on a forum or anything like that, so I think that
the "good" users far outnumber the "bad" ones.

At any rate, ignoring the flaws in the approach that a unique email address is
a good way to tell good signups from bad ones, I guess I'd like to ask two
questions:

1) Why are temporary email services that much different from
GMail/MSN/Yahoo/Personally owned domains/etc... when it comes to abuse
prevention on a given forum?

2) Does anyone have suggestions on improving the recognition and blocking of
abuse versus legit usage? I absolutely detest forum spam and would like to
prevent it if I can help.

